# Whats this called?



## fastfours (Mar 12, 2005)

http://www.humanspeakers.com/audi/cluster-T89.htm
whats the proper name for the horn wire? The wire on mine is broke and cant figure out what its called.








*its the very first picture on the left.*


_Modified by fastfours at 1:01 PM 3-27-2007_


----------

